# Kicked out of church, friend blocked me



## rejectedgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

I am so upset because I was kicked out of my church and my friend from church hates me now, unfriended me on Facebook and when I asked why and if I had done anything to offend her she said yes and to talk to the pastor about it because she wasnt going to talk about it anymore. When I said Im sorry and asked what she meant by anymore she told me to leave her alone and then later blocked me. I had to find out from the pastor in a letter kicking me out of church that it was because of me venting online and talking about her and other people excluding me and continuing to do so after being asked to stop. I wish she could have just said that instead of throwing me away and telling me to talk to the pastor. She didn't give me a chance to explain or apologize before just blocking me and telling me to leave her alone. This was after she had told me before that I would always be her friend and she would always love me no matter what. So that was a lie? Do you think she will ever forgive me or at least allow me to talk to her and apologize? 
was just kicked out of my church and one of my friends from church blocked me. She blocked me on Facebook and wouldn't say why, first she unfriended me and when I asked if I had done anything to offend her she said yes, when I asked what it was she said to talk to my pastor about it because she wasn't going to talk about it anymore, and to leave her alone then blocked me. I found out later from my pastor that it was because I had vented about her and my church excluding and disliking me online, and continued to do so after she and the pastor asked me to stop, but I was only trying to get advice and needed someone to talk to, but I can see why that would upset her and I am very sorry and don’t know if she will ever forgive me. But we are Christians and she said she would always love me but now I'm not sure. On top of that, the pastor spoke to my parents about this like Im some sort of child. As if being ostracized by my church and friends wasnt enough. But more importantly I will never ever find another church or another group of friends like this one. And I screwed up and missed out on being a part of the best church in existence and being friends with the most amazing people out there. And I will never feel like this about anyone else or any other church ever because I will always miss them and won't get over not being at that church and having my friend reject me.They are the best church because they are always having parties and going out to eat and long road trips to megachurches.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Natalie?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

So much for Christian attitudes. Free speech is a right, but I could understand if you were vicious or defaming people in your posts. It sounds like you belonged for the wrong reasons, however.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Natalie?


Nope. crystalh12 and several other sock puppets


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Your friend? A friend would give a friend the benefit of the doubt, at least in way of an explanation. But it isn't your friend that concern me it's you. I always cringe when I see people trying so hard to get the approval of people who keep showing them hostility. Why are you so desperate for this girl to accept you? If I were in your shoes I'd say good riddance to her and that ridiculous organisation you call a church. How can they excommunicate you for complaining about being excluded. That's not even a biblical reason to excommunicate someone.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just like when he was here, so many say they believe, yet don't understand. Remember the story of the seeds falling on different types of ground? Only a few of them actually produced good crops. They all were capable of producing good crops. 

Find another church. It will take time, but you will learn who wants you with all your personal faults and failings. 

Don't get too wound up in the church building and it's workings. His church is people. You can have all the picnics you want, but if they don't love others, forgive them, and bring new followers into the church, those folks are not really followers.

Get into some counseling with a professional who is also a Christian. You need someone to talk with in private about these things. It's understandable they would not want certain things printed that would identify them. Though, I didn't think you did that. I suppose someone who you thought was a friend was offended and rather than talk with you, they turned you in out of fear for their own position in the church.

It was probably the one that wouldn't talk with you. She was likely ashamed of herself. 

They weren't the best folks to hang around with. You can find better. Let this teach you the kind of folks you don't want to be around. If you remember what they did, because there were likely signs, you will do well when you pay attention to those and move on or address them before they become an issue. 

I know you've been banned. I hope this is a true post. I believe it is. If it is, you need more help than we can provide. Seek it out. Won't you, for yourself? You deserve it.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Nope. crystalh12 and several other sock puppets


Does this make a new TAM record for getting banned?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Stalking people is not cool crystalh12/Sybil, nor is creating multiple accounts on TAM.


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

Personal said:


> Stalking people is not cool crystalh12/Sybil, nor is creating multiple accounts on TAM.


Yeah I'm sure that's all s/he needed to hear and they will now stop doing it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> Does this make a new TAM record for getting banned?


A record in what way?


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

Number of user IDs and bans.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yosemite said:


> Number of user IDs and bans.


Not by a long shot.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Whoever you really are who Is behind these multiple accounts on TAM and perhaps on other websites, it is clear you have many diificult problems in your life. 

I will pray for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> A record in what way?


I meant the quickest from posting to getting banned. I saw her (?) post and checked back a short time later and, wham, was banned.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yosemite said:


> Yeah I'm sure that's all s/he needed to hear and they will now stop doing it.


Hmmm, you must be more optimistic than I...


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

No, just more sarcastic.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> I meant the quickest from posting to getting banned. I saw her (?) post and checked back a short time later and, wham, was banned.


No... there are some trolls who are very recognizable in just a short post. Some get banned fast like this one did.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yosemite said:


> No, just more sarcastic.


Perhaps not...


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

You win.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I wish I could tell when someone is banned on Tapatalk. It should be next to their name. Regardless, I made it about 3 sentences in before my eyes glazed over.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

